# Midwest - Blizzard 8611 ph1



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Selling a good shape blizzard 8611 full size. Includes light bar, plow, all wiring, controller and mount for 08-16 super duty. Plow has carbide edges. New motor.

asking $2500


----------

